# HST vs. The World



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 21, 2011)

The HST vs. The World

No sides have prior knowledge of each other. The intelligence they gain will be from what happens as they fight each other.

One Piece is dropped in Los Angeles, and starts fucking shit up.

Bleach is dropped in the UK and starts fucking shit up.

Narutoverse is dropped in the middle of China and starts fucking shit up.


For the sake of the thread, The HST universes are aware of each others presences, thier goal and will cooperate with each other if necessary.



Also, HST characters immune systems are as developed as ours when it comes to sicknesses such as the common cold.

HST's goal: wipe out the human race and colonize Earth as their new home.

How does this go?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 21, 2011)

ZA WARUD---

Oh...

I reckon they succeed, given how the OP world alone is generally considered one we'd be stuck in an effectively pointless war with.

Assuming they have all their resources, of course.


----------



## hojou (Sep 21, 2011)

I'll go with the world. There alot of fuck up new weapons being created   or even ban from use in war fare.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 21, 2011)

One of Our best chance at winning this would be to just bomb the shit out of everything and anything killing everyone on the face of the Earth while the people on the international space station watch that shit go down giving us a technical win.

Also we could just use all of our biological weapons on the Bleach verse while directing our regular military's toward the Naruto verse and sending our nukes at the OnePiece-verse. I could see that possibly working out.


----------



## SpaceMook (Sep 21, 2011)

Nukes, nukes everywhere!


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 21, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> Nukes, nukes everywhere!



If we're gonna lose, we're gonna make damn sure to take them with us.


----------



## Pacifista (Sep 21, 2011)

It's a lose-lose situation. The Marines elite army had 100K folks in it and all of them are much stronger and skilled than anyone on earth individually. This isn't counting all of the Yonkou and all of their crews and allies or random pirates or members of the World Government (as in countries---Alabasta could have a fighting force of 1 Million strong). Just plopping them down in the world in major cities with no prior knowledge or way to prepare while the three verses are out for blood puts the world at a huge disadvantage. A good portion of the respective countries would be completely destroyed before anyone can even fully comprehend what's happening. Then, the only way to stop them would be with large scale missile strikes and other means that would do just as much harm to the country as it would the enemies.

Then if, say some of the strategists and most intelligent beings of the respective series get together to come up with new ways to do x, y & z.....it's going to get messy fast. Quite honestly, I don't see the world winning unless it's a Pyrrhic victory which is no victory at all.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 21, 2011)

Also some quick thoughts:

I don't see the respected verses taking out our world in any short amount of time because they have to travel such big distances. The people of the verses have shown hypersonic feats but only to an extent of short distances.
-this would give our world time to react to the invasion.

The Narutoverse lacks people that are in the double mach speeds and people that can fly, this may give the countries situated in Asia a chance to carpet bomb the hell out of the Narutoverse since they start in a singular location. 

The bleach Verse starts out in a place surrounded by water, so they would have to fly across those waters after they are done with England to move on, if the European countries react quickly and are bloodlusted they could fire all of their nukes at the heart of the UK hopefully doing major damage to bleach.

The OnePiece verse isn't locked in a certain area but if all of the nations use some of their Biological and hydrogen weapons on the serious threats of the verse they could possibly do enough damage to make a difference.    

I could also see high altitude bombardments working on the OPverse while surface to air missiles working on the bleachverse.

All of these are a best case scenario though for the world.


----------



## SpaceMook (Sep 21, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> If we're gonna lose, we're gonna make damn sure to them with us.



*Banzai!*


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 21, 2011)

we start using nukes chemical warfare and biowafare

if we win it comes at about half or more of our population dead or dying..if we're lucky


----------



## Francesco. (Sep 21, 2011)

HST get's nuked.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 21, 2011)

If the members of each verse decide to spread out, we're fucked.
Also, would bio-warfare even affect things like hollows? They aren't exactly flesh and blood.


----------



## hammer (Sep 21, 2011)

they got hit with a pole


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 21, 2011)

Barragan solo's the entire world....


----------



## Twinsen (Sep 21, 2011)

Inb4 nuk...

Seriously every time there's a verse vs real world thread 90% of the answers are "we nuke the living shit out of them".
And of course the opposition will all be gathered in one big pile going "aww shit we're fucked"


----------



## hammer (Sep 21, 2011)

because fallout wont exsist right twinsen?

and ofc tzar bombs are not big motherfuckers


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 21, 2011)

Im telling you all, Barragan solo's. We have NOTHING that could even remotely hurt him....


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 21, 2011)

If we nuked, they'd surely outlast us due to fallout, given that some of them have regen or can hide underground or are made of light etc.

It's not like we can carpet nuke them as they'll be spread all over the place.

Basically, we lose horribly and anyone who says otherwise is painfully deluded.

We aren't going to drop nukes on our own populated areas. It would just never happen, the people who ordered it would be dragged out and killed.


----------



## hammer (Sep 21, 2011)

considering we have fallout shelters us>them  and you guys fail at history google the cuban missile crises that would have hit every part of america without a tzar bomb imagine that but worse


----------



## raphxenon (Sep 21, 2011)

Give this guy 10 more years



let's see how would they do now


----------



## Akatora (Sep 21, 2011)

raphxenon said:


> Give this guy 10 more years
> 
> 
> 
> let's see how would they do now




One of the potential problems with the typical Giant robot/gundams is the legs

While the hands bring grabbing, the stick legs like humans make the build less stable than so many other design options...


----------



## Bioness (Sep 21, 2011)

The world loses horrible, what the hell is this?


----------



## hammer (Sep 21, 2011)

Akatora said:


> One of the potential problems with the typical Giant robot/gundams is the legs
> 
> While the hands bring grabbing, the stick legs like humans make the build less stable than so many other design options...



are you saying HST gundams?


----------



## Alita (Sep 21, 2011)

The HST stomps. It's unlikely we will even hit them with nukes due to the massive speed advantage as well as hax abilities such as madara's intangibility and izanagi.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

We are smarter than HST that's a fact out tech us superior that's a fact. We will figure their powers , abilities and weakness . We will modify our tech to them. 
After narutoverse get fodderize . Op be the next to go bathe the DF users with sea water and armaments made of seastone. 

Sorry but dodging primitive rifles is not the same as tanking and dodging the modernize guns of today I.e white beard probably goes down after first few .50 sniper rounds hit him.

Also our battle tactics and strat are superior to theirs . If they decide to split up the get stomphard as we can focus on them down. 

Also don't thing for a sec we won't take back dead bodies of the high tiers to study them to improve our weapons. 

Note: one piece uses ships to go from country to country we sink them at the bottom of the Pacific .


----------



## Akatora (Sep 21, 2011)

hammer said:


> are you saying HST gundams?




Ah wha?

I'm saying that potential real world issues for a future Mecha, would be the design of the legs and possibly even the head, due to those being fragile compared to alternative designs.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 21, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> We are smarter than HST that's a fact out tech us superior that's a fact. We will figure their powers , abilities and weakness . We will modify our tech to them.
> After narutoverse get fodderize . Op be the next to go bathe the DF users with sea water and armaments made of seastone.
> 
> Sorry but dodging primitive rifles is not the same as tanking and dodging the modernize guns of today I.e white beard probably goes down after first few .50 sniper rounds hit him.
> ...



We are?

we got far more brains and far more hands yet the chance of us pulling off some of the stuff Bleach has shown with ~1 day of prep is quite unlikely.

Not sure what feats we have of large prep in OP or NAruto.


Yet with more brains we'd also have a longer decission taking time and disagreements in general.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

Akatora said:


> We are?
> 
> we got far more brains and far more hands yet the chance of us pulling off some of the stuff Bleach has shown with ~1 day of prep is quite unlikely.
> 
> ...



In one day of prep we can build a weapon with far more destructive output than whatever bleach can pull off . Also it the world so I an assuming every country is working together and no disagreements .

Only reason bleach stand a chance cause they can travel via opening rifts . One piece travel by inferior ships they get sink , naruto travels by foot they get own pretty bad . 

However end of the day we can engineer bio warfare on them .


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 21, 2011)

Nuclear holocaust.

Bleachverse escapes via Gargantas--->Comes back and finishes off whatever retarded mutant human offspring survived.

Kubo gets the last laugh.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Nuclear holocaust.
> 
> Bleachverse escapes via Gargantas--->Comes back and finishes off whatever retarded mutant human offspring survived.
> 
> Kubo gets the last laugh.



>implying the mutated humans will be weak


----------



## firefangz (Sep 21, 2011)

Only way I see the world taking this is to nuke the shit out of everything.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 21, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> In one day of prep we can build a weapon with far more destructive output than whatever bleach can pull off . Also it the world so I an assuming every country is working together and no disagreements .
> 
> Only reason bleach stand a chance cause they can travel via opening rifts . One piece travel by inferior ships they get sink , naruto travels by foot they get own pretty bad .
> 
> However end of the day we can engineer bio warfare on them .




That depends

If we need to come up with somethiung new, no we don't.

If we need to mass produce something we already have the machinery or designs for? Sure.


Urahara, Tessai, Jinta and Ururu dug an underground battlefield hundreds of sq meters big and like 20-30 m deep, planted Trees and painted the roof in a matter of hours

and all of this was done in secret... even with all the pipelines, metros etc that likely could have been in the said area.


With a little prep Gotei is able to make an entire town possibly even larger areas go into forced sleep... and even transport entirer towns to other dimensions...

Would be great for dealing with a little a time.


Also note how quick people like Urahara and Aizen are in their field study.

Add to this People like Aizen and Hinamori are able to cast invisibility kido(Hinamori pretty much made an invisible minefield this way)


Yes we got a lot of future tech compared to these worlds, but the more their fighters spread the worse off we'd bee.


I'd go as far to say that a handful of hollows could solo a small town without millitary intervension(citizens + Police)
The Initial scare effect helping alot.


Police wil lbe hard pressed against something with heads as it's weakpoint, yet said weak points is hard enough to smash through Concrete with relative ease...(I don't know how much equipment the police got that could penetrate ~20-30 cm of concrete...)


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 21, 2011)

Even if we completely fucked over the whole world with fallout, what makes you believe that radiation would effect hollows/logias?


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Sep 21, 2011)

If the HST works together that also means that bad guys and good guys work together from the same verse.

This means the Narutoverse brings their jinchuuriki to Madara to do as he pleases, and the whole world becomes genjutsu'd with the moon's eye plan. I know genjutsu is a lame cop out but still, it's a big part of the plot in that verse, we can't just brush it aside.


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 21, 2011)

Mizukage trolls everyone.


----------



## OS (Sep 21, 2011)

Dandy punches Bleachverse in the face


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

Akatora said:


> That depends
> 
> If we need to come up with somethiung new, no we don't.
> 
> ...



seeing w ehave the numbers advantage and resource plus home terrain this will be a prolong war so the longer this war drags out the more trouble it spells for HST.

why? 

Well initially when we first meet they will have the upper hand yes, however as it drags out we gain more knowledge on them along with that with combine efforts of top researchers , engineers and scientist it won't take very long to come up with ways to kill their top tiers. So eventually when they split up it be easier to take them down.

Also they won't be able to prepare for us as easily either if we nuke them lets say on an island , we can easily produce a stronger nuke the following day so whatever defences they had against the previous nuke is futile.

Also note the Town thing was done in a short time but preparation took months as Mauyri/kenpachi explained . 

As for the whole fallout affect logias and hallows so fort to my  best knowledge they need to eat, breath and function as normal human can so yes a fallout will mess them up just as bad.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 21, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Dandy punches Bleachverse in the face


----------



## Dogescartes (Sep 21, 2011)

Kubo makes money of this somehow. Ends with a pimped pose.
And Oda solos with his talent.

And Kishi creates an interesting world

(LET?s say something positive about Hst, it doesnt hurt)

The world is perfect as it is.


In b4 someone quotes me


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

What if we had Raditz to help fight on our side? 



Even if we didnt have his help we'd still win this fight by nuking every square inch of land on the Earth. That way we all die


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

True, but we'd have enough to kill off all of them since no one in the HST can survive a nuke to the face.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

why is everyone assuming 
1) hst are city busters?
2) they can move between countries at hypersonic speeds (besides bleach).
3) don't eat, breath and sleep like us?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> 1) there are dozens of them
> 2) why would they have to



1) dozen vs billions of people in about  thousands of thousands of locations they have to locate, and defeat.
2) Implying that they finish this war without the need to rest or sleep thats cute.  

3) I think anyone saying HST stomps is just to hype up over a horrible magna company.


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> LOL. implying hst doesn't have billions of billions of people?



They dont, and even if they did, 90% of it would be fodder anyways given the Mangaka only favor certain characters.

Oh and something else: We know everything about their world, and they dont know jackshit about ours 

Nukes!!! Nukes everywhere!!!


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 21, 2011)

The OP placed each respective verse into a specific location which means that if we are bloodlusted we could just send all of our nukes towards those 3 locations.

Also as long as we have people in the international space station we can bomb everything and anything while giving us a technical since we have several people alive in space.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 21, 2011)

Hydrogen bombs are better than nukes. Why not use those instead?


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> again, we don't have enough nukes or anything to "bomb everything", that is ridiculous. our nuclear arsenal doesn't come even close to life wiping. our strongest nuke has radius of what, 5 mails? counting all the side-effects of a fall out, most people on earth would still be alive.



We have more than enough nukes to lifewipe planet Earth. Stop lying.


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> again, we don't have enough nukes or anything to "bomb everything", that is ridiculous. our nuclear arsenal doesn't come even close to life wiping. our strongest nuke has radius of what, 5 mails? counting all the side-effects of a fall out, most people on earth would still be alive.



And the Tsar is capable of wiping out the HST at once.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

We adapt faster than them we have 2 verse that fighting and using tactics of the 15th century and 1 verse using tactics of the 18th century.

We have modernize and adapted to wars over the last 2000 years , their tactics and strats won't be anything new .

Again 99% of hst can be killed by a sword or kunai implying they can survive carpet bombing and hydrogen bombs when they haven't encountered such things is pretty stupid.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> No we don't. Are you delusional. you can make a calc out of it, all our nukes wouldn't propably cover even 2% of earths radius





20,000+ nukes+ is more than enough to make the planet uninhabitable. Try again.


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> tzar bomb is mid-level city buster. it can kill any hst character but they are not so stupid to gather in one city.



And at the same time we'd already have factored in that they wont gather in one location, so we'd force them to move to one location via carpet bombing or some other means.



moloch horridus said:


> yes if the whole hst is gathered within a radius of 2 kilometers, then yes they all die.



8 kilometers as I last recalled, and thats just for the radius of the fire ball. Thats not even factoring in the massively powerful shockwave which will have who knows how much range on it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> tzar bomb is mid-level city buster. it can kill any hst character but they are not so stupid to gather in one city.



yet all  of them were in karakura town, marine ford, etc....

they don't know jack about our technology and they can't even decipher it either they get hurt bad.


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> 20,000 nukes, most of them tacticals, are not enough to lifewipe a planet. try again. they varie from multi-block to mid-level city at most.



There's far more to nukes than destructive power. You have to take into account the shockwaves that they produce, the radiation, the insane amount of fire coming from them that can reach temperatures hotter than the sun and so forth,


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

XxylophonE3 said:


> There's far more to nukes than destructive power. You have to take into account the shockwaves that they produce, the radiation, the insane amount of fire coming from them that can reach temperatures hotter than the sun and so forth,



and not all nukes are nuclear some are design to release bio warfare.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> it's delusional to think that the real world would even start spamming nukes at the minute they see hst attack.
> 
> and the idea that 20,000 low-end city busters covers the planet completely is ridiculous. most of the planet is not covered with cities and yet there are well more than 20,000 cities in world.



You don't know what you are talking about.

The radiation spreads far wider than the blast radius, making the water toxic, aswell as our food supply. 20,000 nukes would cripple the ecosystem, leaving the planet uninhabitable.

Try again.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> the fall-out would only benefit hst side here. they are so much superior to us in all ways imaginable, they will be the ones that get all the resources from the post-fallout world and slaughter us weaklings



SHow me one scan of any HST character tanking a nuke blast equivalence , survive server radiation , and nuclear winter and most importantly survive germ warefare before you talk nonsense.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> the fall-out would only benefit hst side here. they are so much superior to us in all ways imaginable, they will be the ones that get all the resources from the post-fallout world and slaughter us weaklings



So you concede that 20,000 nukes would lifewipe the Earth?


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> *"hotter than sun" temperatures only last for a split of a split second. *true that a nanosecond after the nuke is fired the temperature is around there, but as it spreads it loses its heat just as quickly.



And that still doesn't change the fact that its hotter than the sun.



moloch horridus said:


> it's delusional to think that the real world would even start spamming nukes at the minute they see hst attack.
> 
> and the idea that 20,000 low-end city busters covers the planet completely is ridiculous. most of the planet is not covered with cities and yet there are well more than 20,000 cities in world.



Its delusional to think that we would lose to fictional characters that we created and have full intel about, and this is *millions* of people in our world with this kind of knowledge on the HST while *not a single one of them have knowledge on our world*.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> no, you are delusional because as fallout would kill many species from Earth, even more species would survive. true that the ecosystem would be fucked, but life itself can survive in much worse conditions than that.



if any life will survive it would be us because we evolve here , HST won't be surviving in a foreign world.


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> no, it would totally fuck our side over, because it would destroy all infrastucture, and surviving, getting food, etc. would be much harder which would benefit the hst side with much superior stats



You forget that many real world people dont care about the lives of others dont you? So what makes you think we'd have a problem with nuking ourselves?

We've already nuked each other multiple times in the past.


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> "No sides have prior knowledge of each other. The intelligence they gain will be from what happens as they fight each other."
> 
> there are bacteria surviving in much harder conditions ATM in Earth. HST will be surviving, much better than normal humans anyway.



Too bad we can easily match their survivability with our far more advanced technology.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> "No sides have prior knowledge of each other. The intelligence they gain will be from what happens as they fight each other."
> 
> there are bacteria surviving in much harder conditions ATM in Earth. HST will be surviving, much better than normal humans anyway.



superhuman =/= surviving in a foreign world and adapting to it, that takes thousands upon thousands of years of evolution .

the truth is when they arrive 80% of them die from common diseases .


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> You are wrong. Nukes have been used in warfare twice actually. *And no, nuking anything ever would be the last thing any country would do in any situation*



Dont tell that to Russia


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> superhuman =/= surviving in a foreign world and adapting to it, that takes thousands upon thousands of years of evolution .
> 
> the truth is when they arrive 80% of them die from common diseases .



80% of the HST would die to a Glock


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> again, we don't have enough nukes or anything to "bomb everything", that is ridiculous. our nuclear arsenal doesn't come even close to life wiping. our strongest nuke has radius of what, 5 mails? counting all the side-effects of a fall out, most people on earth would still be alive.



Tsar Bomba.....more than 5 miles......



also with enough nuclear weapons fired the Nuclear fallout will kill all life that is susceptible to radiation poisoning on the face of the planet.


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> russia has actually never used a nuke in war. america does those things
> 
> no honestly nukes are the last resort real world would use, maybe after their ground and regular air forces get slaughtered horribly



Just because they haven't yet used it in a war doesn't mean that they wont.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

XxylophonE3 said:


> 80% of the HST would die to a Glock



1000 well train snipers arm with .50 caliber barrett snipers about 1-2 miles away can win this war easy, they may be fast but they won't be able to see/hear that coming.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> not true at all. tshernobyl is full of life adapted to radiation. you are overrating it.



Your overeating superhuman characters that have never shown immunity to radiation. 

Also surface to air missiles take out most Bleach characters. 
Tear gas makes all Uchiha useless. 
Russias Novichok agents make One Piece characters look like defenseless babies.

--High altitude bombardment makes all HST characters quiver in fear.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> lol are you fucking kidding me? implying that there arent double digit mach hst characters that can laugh to our weapons... or just dodge them and kill them all before they even notice it.



1) you have to find that sniper good luck with that
2) you have to know its coming at you again we don't have chakra or spiritual pressure so hur hur hur for sensors
3) tanking kunai, muskets and swords is not the same tanking a small silent bullet able to penetrate a damn armoured vehicle.
4)by the time they realize whats going on they all be dead before they can react. snipers have fast reactions btw.


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> 1000 well train snipers arm with .50 caliber barrett snipers about 1-2 miles away can win this war easy, they may be fast but they won't be able to see/hear that coming.



I never thought about it but it is another way we could easily win this war. 

We could also just find some erasers and erase the HST from existence


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> lol are you fucking kidding me? implying that there arent double digit mach hst characters that can laugh to our weapons... or just dodge them and kill them all before they even notice it.



Just because they are in double digit mach speeds doesn't mean they can cover so much ground instantly, that speed only is used for blitzing short distance areas.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> ahahahaha, yeah, you seriously think that hst characters aren't bullet proof? Yeah, you are fucking delusional. whitebeard quakes, gg 1000 marines or whatever we have.



uhhh white beard got stab by a damn sword 

do you even know what .50 caliber can do ? if that bullet passes you within a foot of your arm, the force of it will shatter your arm completely.


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> lol are you fucking kidding me? implying that there arent double digit mach hst characters that can laugh to our weapons... or just dodge them and kill them all before they even notice it.



And which HST character is going to react to a Sniper hidden from a distance with a several cm sized bullet that travels at supersonic speeds?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 21, 2011)

Like I said above Russias Novichok agents and High altitude bombardment = GG HST


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> which doesn't matter as the marines can't even sneak there, or even hurt them.. yeah, good luck hurting luffy with a bullet
> 
> saying that 1000 marines solos the hst is most retarded thing ever. kyuubi spams a few mountain busters where the shots come from.. and any non-fodder hst char is bullet proof anyway.. someone with some common sense, please..



They'd snipe Luffy's eyes out and blind him.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 21, 2011)

@moloch horridus

answer how they deal with this ....

Like I said above Russias Novichok agents and High altitude bombardment = GG HST


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> which doesn't matter as the marines can't even sneak there, or even hurt them.. yeah, good luck hurting luffy with a bullet
> 
> saying that 1000 marines solos the hst is most retarded thing ever. kyuubi spams a few mountain busters where the shots come from.. and any non-fodder hst char is bullet proof anyway.. someone with some common sense, please..



um i didn't say marines i say snipers and the best snipers are black ops like SEALS or DELTA who can stay hidden for 3 days without sleep or food . 

Also please stop saying their speed is anything they are not comic book speeds like flash who see real world in slow motion .They won't know what hit them.

Also kyuubi get a headshot first


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> most of them really. luffy called a mach 15 laser slow. and the bullets are coming from distance, any non-fodder character can dodge them



1. Mach 15 laser dodging Luffy was debunked

2. No HST fighter is going to be dodging something that small and that fast.


----------



## Engix (Sep 21, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> Nukes, nukes everywhere!



Im not even going to read the shit posted above. This is the only thing that matters


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> implying luffy isn't mach 15+ and couldn't dodge them point blank without any effort?



He aint Mach 15 and even if he was, he's not dodging a supersonic bullet from any angle. He doesn't even know how real life sniping works.



Huey Freeman said:


> um i didn't say marines i say snipers and the best snipers are black ops like SEALS or DELTA who can stay hidden for 3 days without sleep or food .
> 
> Also please stop saying their speed is anything they are not comic book speeds like flash who see real world in slow motion .They won't know what hit them.
> 
> Also kyuubi get a headshot first



Kyuubi would be the first to die. There's no way in hell it would survive even 1 minute given how big of a target it is.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> what makes you think that a bullet creates more force than a fucking mountain buster  when even tzar bomba couldn't bust a mountain



Big targets get like Kyuubi get Nuked while the rest get Russias Novichok agents and High altitude bombardment.


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> no it wasn't
> 
> yes they are................ a supersonic projectile coming from distance is easily dodgeable by hypersonic characters.. which even fodder in bleach and op are.



We can easily see planets and other things moving in space despite them moving thousands of times faster than a bullet, why? Because their so massive.

Yet no human can track a bullet, why? Because its so tiny.


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> yes, but hst characters can see and dodge a bullet because they are not normal humans. dodging bullets is low-end supersonic, get over it.



Their not seeing nor dodging something that small from that far away fired by who knows how many snipers.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> yes, but hst characters can see and dodge a bullet because they are not normal humans. dodging bullets is low-end supersonic, get over it.



pro tip hst may be hypersonic but they don't see things in slow motion kid, a sniper round is quiet as in by the time the hear the faint sound from the shot the bullet has already cracked their skulls open.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 21, 2011)

Darn it guys whats so hard to understand...unless the HST has some magical counter to Russias Novichok agents and High altitude bombardments then they are fucked to massive proportions. That agent is currently the most lethal nerve agent on our planet and if the HST get in contact with it, and they will because its easy to send it flying their way, they are not getting out alive. Earth Wins.


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> well it's generally accepted and calced in obd that dodging point blank machine gun fire is low-end hypersonic feat..



And what Sniper is going to be dumb enough to try and Snipe hypersonic fighters at point blank range?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

XxylophonE3 said:


> And what Sniper is going to be dumb enough to try and Snipe hypersonic fighters at point blank range?





um sniper rounds don't work the same way handguns or machine guns do, the round itself has so much gun pwder it can penetrate a bunker with 1 feet or lil more of armour steel from 2 miles away.


----------



## Pacifista (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah, let's nuke the world. That will show our enemies.

Boom boom boom. Take that. We win due to using nuclear bombs on ourselves as soon as a threat has been perceived.

We are unbeatable. Even the real world can't beat the real world because we'll nuke them before they can even blink. Boom boom boom. 

What's that? You're a civilian. Too bad. Take this nerve gas and die with the enemy. Everyone, die. Chemical warfare is a GO. Nuclear strikes is a GO. 

GO GO GO.

This sounds reasonable on all levels and in no way goes against any countries' normal reaction time to great disasters coming out of nowhere or even new developments in wars.


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> no-one, making it even easier to dodge the bullets.







Huey Freeman said:


>


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 21, 2011)

Pacifista said:


> Yeah, let's nuke the world. That will show our enemies.
> 
> Boom boom boom. Take that. We win due to using nuclear bombs on ourselves as soon as a threat has been perceived.
> 
> ...


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> what? are you retarded? point-blank bullets are obviously harder to dodge



I'm facepalming at the fact that you still believe the HST would win.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 21, 2011)

Since no one is arguing against what I said about the Nerve agent and High altitude bombings then I consider that a win for earth.


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

It was always a win for Earth.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> what? are you retarded? point-blank bullets are obviously harder to dodge





the biggest is the sniper round from the line to the bottom is gunpowder design to ensure this bullet travel at constant speed and high force from 2 miles away it does not slow down in between

the smallest is your typical assault rifle round and the middle is your heavy artillery.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> i haven't even said that they would win, have I. I have just been shooting down stupid claims like 1000 snipers soloing or that "yeah, let's nuke the shit out of earth".



Nerve agents are far less destructive to the whole world, a lot of cleanup afterwards but still a cleaner kill. HST cant do shit against the named agent I brought into the discussion.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> but they have more time to dodge when it comes from distance



wwhat part of silent small untraceable bullet you don't get ?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> but they have more time to dodge when it comes from distance



Im not arguing for the snipers but if a guy shoots a bullet at lets say Urahara from 1000m away, and Urahara doesn't even know hes getting shot at, then he wont even know that he needs to dodge, that's why the HST characters get hit. But after the first barrage of bullets the remaining characters will put up a kido shield or something for protection.


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> i haven't even said that they would win, have I. I have just been shooting down stupid claims like 1000 snipers soloing or that "*yeah, let's nuke the shit out of eart*h".



And what makes you think people aren't stupid enough to do that?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 21, 2011)

XxylophonE3 said:


> And what makes you think people aren't stupid enough to do that?



Dam it Russia has something far more effective to use, read my posts darn it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> Dam it Russia has something far more effective to use, read my posts darn it.



Because he knows HST has no answer to it, also after the 1000 wave of bullets another wave follows behind it just about a second later its called double tap, a sniper can empty his magazine under 10 seconds.


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> so you honestly believe that they will nuke earth without a real, real good reason and even then as the last of last resort?



Look how ignorant the people in Iraq are. They fight and kill like fucking roaches every day.


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> Because he knows HST has no answer to it, also after the 1000 wave of bullets another wave follows behind it just about a second later its called double tap, a sniper can empty his magazine under 10 seconds.



This

+repped


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> they can still see them..... and tank them without a scratch.


i feel like you have a comprehension problem ....


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 21, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> i feel like you have a comprehension problem ....



hes probably a dupe and obviously has a comprehension problem because he lost the debate the moment I brought up the Novichok agent


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> ....................................................
> 
> did you know that....................
> 
> your fucking bullets won't do a shit to characters who can tank fucking city busters jesus fucking christ you are fucking retard to think that a sniper bullet will kill luffy


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> ....................................................
> 
> did you know that....................
> 
> your fucking bullets won't do a shit to characters who can tank fucking city busters jesus fucking christ you are fucking retard to think that a sniper bullet will kill luffy





fyi muskets in OP shoot round iron marbles thats why they bounce off him , these bullets are design sharp and pointy aka luffy weakness


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Moloch you should put your cursor over your rep and read what it says. If you cant figure it out, then I'll go ahead and tell you anyways:


*Spoiler*: __ 



moloch horridus is demon spawn


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> "common diseases" is a thing that should be ignored in vs debates.



not how it works



Huey Freeman said:


> u
> Also kyuubi get a headshot first



Konoha lands in Africa

Ebola and Dysentery wipe out two thirds of the population in a few weeks


I mean really even Shinigami can catch Tuberculosis for christs sake- high altitude bombing with high ordinance should handle the fodder and mid tiers..we have nerve gas and nukes for the rest




Engix said:


> Im not even going to read the shit posted above. This is the only thing that matters



Bob's new dupe is having fun here apparently



XxylophonE3 said:


> I'm facepalming at the fact that you still believe the HST would win.



it's a win but it's a win in the same sense that one might consider Genghis Khan riding off to invade another land after you repelled his latest advance into your capital..the rest of your nation is probably in ruins and your civilization is exhausted and the vast majority of your population is probably dead dying or being raped and looted

I don't think this is a war either side can over come I have no problem believing Earth could take any one of the three but the three together? I can't see it not with out the cost being enormous and any claims to victory being..an extremely generous application of the definition 

that being said every god damn time..this thread is done tiz a cluster fuck


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 21, 2011)

the man(The Immortal WatchDog) has spoken now get rid of this shit thread.


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Impossible because the mods wont lock it and IWD is right. Earth probably would take quite a bit of damage from the HST, but I think we'd still win simply from the massive gap between our world and theirs in sheer numbers and firepower.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> even the man (IWD) doesn't think that 1000 snipers have any chance.. but that even if world is to win they will suffer heavy casualties.



I never argued for the snipers, I argued for the Nerve gas, obviously it will be a bloody war but with nukes against the monsters like kyuubi and nerve gas for everyone else we win.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> Well why aren't diseases taken account in other matches? For example, "Luffy is dropped on Konoha, what happens?". No-one answers "he'll die of a common disease". it should be ignored because it has got nothing to do with the characters strength and fighting capabilities.



the mods care but their just to occupied with the chickens


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

I find it funny how this thread is gaining more replies but the views is stuck at 1075.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

you don't undertand I break it down

HST are unaware of the snipers existence and their location and whats about to happen , they are ordinary human with same fragile bodies with techniques that allow them to have superhuman feats but said techniques or abilities must be activated to use it.

So snipers have the element of surprise, and seeing in ST you can easily recognize the top tiers from the bottom its be easy to get them when they are power down and not expecting it. 

its that simple. Also the snipers won't be at the same angle they could be surrounded.

note there are probably .1 % of top tiers who will survive.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> Well why aren't diseases taken account in other matches? For example, "Luffy is dropped on Konoha, what happens?". No-one answers "he'll die of a common disease". it should be ignored because it has got nothing to do with the characters strength and fighting capabilities.



mostly because no one brings it up? and because what ever the fuck is running around in Naruto that would be serious enough to give Luffy trouble..takes for ever to take down some one who's hax abilities are lethal after prolonged use..I mean it can't even kill a prolonged target tailor made to be killed by the common cold Luffy young in the prime of his life and fantastically strong is probably going to be able to resist the mundane shit..and take awhile to go down to what ever unquantified illnesses exist

as for Bleach Shinigami can be effected by RL diseases Ukitake's TB affliction is a perfect example of that- how ever their immune systems/bodies seem to be tough enough that it's taken nearly two thousand years to progress to the level it's at now

so with them it's a moot point to bring it up Shunsui might catch HIV at a bar in Taiwan but it might take him hundreds if not thousands of years to get full blown AID's and then decades if not centuries to succumb to it

mind you nerve gas..and other toxins should be legit..(IE Magellan and RL nerve gas/toxins)

OP and Naruto seem to have..drastically more realistic response time but all the same..what ever they have in their universes is whacky nebulous and undefined - whereas here we have a bounty of "feats" if you will backing it up

that and it really is a god damn cheap way to win people who make HST vs HST threads for some reason expect people to actually want to debate extensively who would win and why


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> that is utter bullshit and you should know it as well. you are hugely downplaying their durability, or have just watched too much action movies and think that people can actually take that kind of shit and dish it out. hst high tiers are multi-block to town level in durability..



white beard was stab by a sword a sniper bullet has 1000x the force of a cannon ball try again. 

minato made a name of himself stabbing people with kunai


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> *frieza was cut half by a sword[/B*


*

Look who was swinging the sword*


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 21, 2011)

The planet collapsed on itself first Freiza was likely protected from the bulk of the blast by debris..that being said it's still damn impressive durability..but mind you..comparing Freiza and Trunks to Wb and some SAS snipers is apples and Oranges

mind you those snipers better be armed with Mithril bullets that Aule or Feanor helped build...or some Numenorian crafted slugs..because if not..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> frieza was cut half by a sword, yet he tanked being on a exploding planet. and could tank 1000 snipers spamming their bullets at him for centuries. fictional swords swinged at hypersonic speeds tend to have more momentum - and force within them than bullets. a sniper bullet doesn't have 1000x the force of a cannon ball...



this is not DBZ so your logic fails, White beard was weaken and could have been killed a sniper will end him . 

It can penetrate through armour plated vehicles built to withstand rpgs and land mines something a cannon in One Piece could never do.


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> yes, and hst characters aren't quite normal humans either are they.



Some are and some aren't. They don't all have superpowers and things of sort.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 21, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> this is not DBZ so your logic fails, White beard was weaken and could have been killed a sniper will end him .
> 
> It can penetrate through armour plated vehicles built to withstand rpgs and land mines something a cannon in One Piece could never do.



I think that's a generous underestimation of OP fire power to be completely objective here- in order to blast a piece of WB's skull off your looking at something that could injure a decent mid tier marvel or Dc character..that's not something mere tank busters can do.*.to such a severe extent*


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> no, you'll really need MOAB level stuff to kill most durable characters in hst.. simple bullets to them are like mosqituos to you.. annoying maybe, but not really a threat. of course spamming little weaker stuff will do it also



show me one scan of them tanking a .50 modern bullet not a 15th century one and I will retract my statement.

@IWD well yeah but mondernize snipers are really small cannons that pack way more punch so factor that in he would not be able to withstand a barrage of that. Also if .50 hit you in your head it will collapse in .


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Even if we couldn't pierce their skin by some chance, there's always other areas to go for, like the eyes


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> how could I do that when their verses don't have modern bullets



then your point becomes moot and you can't make such a claim


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 21, 2011)

XxylophonE3 said:


> Even if we couldn't pierce their skin by some chance, there's always other areas to go for, like the eyes



on a guy like Newgate who despite having had a heart attack and suffered from cirrhosis also seemingly needing kidney dialysis suffered a wound that likely destroyed most of his lungs broke his chest bone open further damaged his heart and left multen lava inside his organs was able to continue fighting..and then lost half his skull and a good piece of his brain? you shoot a guy like this in the eye and unless you get lucky and sever a major part of his brain..he's probably just going to be pissed you fucked his face up

you need a little more than a fifty cal to take out an OP top tier unless you get a really lucky shot that severs a major artery and or busts the part of the brain that deals with controlling breathing and stuff


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> but they have tanked much worse shit than bullets



how is 15th century swords , bullets and cannons much worst than.50 bullets and were they using an ultimate defence and saw it coming?


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 21, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> on a guy like Newgate who despite having had a heart attack and suffered from cirrhosis also seemingly needing kidney dialysis suffered a wound that likely destroyed most of his lungs broke his chest bone open further damaged his heart and left multen lava inside his organs was able to continue fighting..and then lost half his skull and a good piece of his brain? you shoot a guy like this in the eye and unless you get lucky and sever a major part of his brain..he's probably just going to be pissed you fucked his face up
> 
> you need a little more than a fifty cal to take out an OP top tier



True that it would only serve to anger him, but it would put us at an advantage if he got hit with one of these in each eye



He'd probably be so pissed that he'd start spamming quakes everywhere and kill a good portion of his own nearby allies in the process.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

XxylophonE3 said:


> True that it would only serve to anger him, but it would put us at an advantage if he got hit with one of these in each eye
> 
> 
> 
> He'd probably be so pissed that he'd start spamming quakes everywhere and kill a good portion of his own nearby allies in the process.



Because he wasn't blind when he tank those things 

also how can concussive force such as a punch be compared to a penetrating force?


----------



## Engix (Sep 21, 2011)

Whitebeard was still alive and kicking with half his head blown off.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 21, 2011)

you shoot WB's eye out or manage to nick a major artery and he starts flailing..what if he's in the pacific or Mediterranean or apart of Africa where there's a fault line or unstable Volcanic chain..and he Quakes and agitates the fuck out of it

that'd bite his side in the ass as much a sit would us and it could potentially be devastating


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 21, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> you shoot WB's eye out or manage to nick a major artery and he starts flailing..what if he's in the pacific or Mediterranean or apart of Africa where there's a fault line or unstable Volcanic chain..and he Quakes and agitates the fuck out of it
> 
> that'd bite his side in the ass as much a sit would us and it could potentially be devastating



Thats why you dont shoot at him, you either nuke him or nerve gas him.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> Thats why you dont shoot at him, you either nuke him or nerve gas him.



we can try that hypersonic glider weapon we are currently testing...


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 21, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> we can try that hypersonic glider weapon we are currently testing...



I would just stick with the nerve gas...simple and easy...even old whitebeard's durability cant do jack shit against that.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 22, 2011)

done before multiple times


----------



## Akatora (Sep 22, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> yet all  of them were in karakura town, marine ford, etc....
> 
> *they don't know jack about our technology *and they can't even decipher it either they get hurt bad.



Urahara should know quite a bit about our Technology

Remember as should a plenty other characters in Bleach heck you think Ichigo and his classmates know nothing about the world they were born in?


----------



## Akatora (Sep 22, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> show me one scan of them tanking a .50 modern bullet not a 15th century one and I will retract my statement.
> 
> @IWD well yeah but mondernize snipers are really small cannons that pack way more punch so factor that in he would not be able to withstand a barrage of that. Also if .50 hit you in your head it will collapse in .



.50?

Ichigo took 5-6 of Grimmjows Albow darts

THat should be more than sufficient there.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 22, 2011)

Refute the nerve gas point EBF made eariler Akatora.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 22, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> we can try that hypersonic glider weapon we are currently testing...



rail guns..and orbital GOD sats



EpicBroFist said:


> Thats why you dont shoot at him, you either nuke him or nerve gas him.



pretty much best tactic to use


----------



## Akatora (Sep 22, 2011)

Uncle Phantom said:


> Refute the nerve gas point EBF made eariler Akatora.



very well 


Hanatarou got a liquid where 1 drop on the skin close to instantly K.O. an average Shinigami

yet he say it'll be hard to get to work if at all on a captain/vice captain lvl opponent...


Yet Another sample of Reiatsu applying boosts(not at home atm so not going to find the scan but was just before he and Ganju found Rukia)


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 22, 2011)

Nerve gas won't affect languna.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 22, 2011)

Ah what the heck found the link here anyway:

Link removed

Link removed

*Link removed*


----------

